# Mackie 24/4 VLZ Pro Case Screws



## DuckJordan (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone know what hex key size is for the screws on the top of the mackie mixer, I believe its Imperial, because my metric 1.5 fits but it fits loosely, Unfortunately I don't have a large set of Imperial and the smallest I've got is 1/8"


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought they were Allen screws. It's been a while since I've taken a Mackie apart, and hopefully never will again. Good luck to you... You can never have too many Allen/Hex keys so might as well buy a full set.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 8, 2010)

bishopthomas said:


> I thought they were Allen screws. It's been a while since I've taken a Mackie apart, and hopefully never will again. Good luck to you... You can never have too many Allen/Hex keys so might as well buy a full set.


 

Allen/Hex same thing lol So do you not remember what they were?


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, I guess you're right. For some reason I was thinking square head. Brain fart... No, I don't remember the exact size but I'm sure you're right that they're standard, not metric. But still, buy a set of allen keys and you will soon find out. I don't understand what your intention is. Are you wanting an answer so that you can buy/borrow a SINGLE allen key? Either way if you don't have it you don't have it. Get it.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 9, 2010)

bishopthomas said:


> Oh yeah, I guess you're right. For some reason I was thinking square head. Brain fart... No, I don't remember the exact size but I'm sure you're right that they're standard, not metric. But still, buy a set of allen keys and you will soon find out. I don't understand what your intention is. Are you wanting an answer so that you can buy/borrow a SINGLE allen key? Either way if you don't have it you don't have it. Get it.


 

Yeah, Its one of those really low budget (personal), need to get it fixed and sometimes they have specific allen wrenches for them. I've run into several situations lately where manufactures are using a special size made specifically for the board.


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey man, no offense, but if you're so broke you can't afford a $6 set of allen keys then it may be time to reevaluate some things... I'm sure we can pass around the hat here at CB and come up with enough to allow you to take apart that mixer. Or maybe Santa can bring it...

Husky 13-Piece SAE Short-Arm Hex Key Set - 12264 at The Home Depot


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 9, 2010)

bishopthomas said:


> Hey man, no offense, but if you're so broke you can't afford a $6 set of allen keys then it may be time to reevaluate some things... I'm sure we can pass around the hat here at CB and come up with enough to allow you to take apart that mixer. Or maybe Santa can bring it...
> 
> Husky 13-Piece SAE Short-Arm Hex Key Set - 12264 at The Home Depot


 

I completely agree. Butt being a college student and having a very tight budget, really tight as it comes to semester time when I'm going to have to pay for another half year of courses, I was hoping to maybe find out what they were so I could borrow them before Christmas. (Someone in my family tipped me off about getting a fairly extensive set of snap-on hex key and mini-screw driver sets).

I was just hoping I could borrow for the time being, It should be a simple fix from what I've been hearing and looking at the schems for it, (Right channel not producing any audio on any channel). So i was thinking of opening up and looking to see if its a fader issue or a simple solder arc issue. (it shows 0dB level when anything is plugged in).


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 10, 2010)

If/when you get it open check the seating of the ribbon cables first. This is the number one suspect on Mackies. I had an SR32 with the exact same problem and it ended up being ribbon cable issues.


----------



## photoatdv (Nov 10, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> I completely agree. Butt being a college student and having a very tight budget, really tight as it comes to semester time when I'm going to have to pay for another half year of courses, I was hoping to maybe find out what they were so I could borrow them before Christmas. (Someone in my family tipped me off about getting a fairly extensive set of snap-on hex key and mini-screw driver sets).
> 
> I was just hoping I could borrow for the time being, It should be a simple fix from what I've been hearing and looking at the schems for it, (Right channel not producing any audio on any channel). So i was thinking of opening up and looking to see if its a fader issue or a simple solder arc issue. (it shows 0dB level when anything is plugged in).


 
Try your local $1 store... I got 2 sets of allen keys to throw in our work boxes for $1. I'd send you a set but would defeat the purpose after postage.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, Took it apart today, found out the screws on the bottom are just philips, So while it isn't easy to figure out the problem i'm pretty sure its not the ribbon cable, all the pins get continuity to their respective pair. still can't figure it out though and unfortunately Mackie didn't release a schematic for the bottom of their boards just the top so schems haven't helped so far at least until i can get a hold of a set of hex keys.


----------

